# Who is feeding Duck?



## rucker105 (May 19, 2008)

Hi there,

My puppy, Zeke, is coming home in September. I have been contemplating a raw diet for him for months. Its a big decision, and I want to make sure he'll really be benefiting from my menu!

I hunt duck and goose, so ideally I can put that meat to good use with Zeke part of the year! Does anyone on the board feed duck (or goose)? Is it a good source of rmb's and mm? I'd love to hear people's opinions on waterfowl!

Thanks in advance


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

I feed duck wings (bought from a processor though) and know people who feed duck necks. They have smaller and lighter bones than turkey, although they are fattier. Freyja loves duck


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

We feed duck! I get whole ducks at the Asian Market. My dogs like it.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

My dogs get duck but seldom because Imy Boxer is always watching her weight and duck is quite fatty.

All three dogs like rabitt which is lean.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I got duck really cheap after Christmas and again after Easter. So yeah, my kids eat it. They love it! 

If you have extra, Mara, let me know and I'll be right there, checkbook in hand!









Do you hunt deer/elk/moose/etc too?? 

(hint, hint...







)


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Janka LOVES duck! 

I buy whole ducks from a wholesaler. I hack them into portions, and by trimming the fat - which doesn't take more than a few minutes - they are a great source of protein.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I feed duck. I buy it from walmart, thats the cheapest that I've found so far. Ive cut it up a bit before, or just give them the whole duck and take it away after they've had a good portion.


----------



## rucker105 (May 19, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear that the dogs love duck meat!

3K9Mom: If I have extra I will be sure to let you know!! As hypocritical as this may sound to some, I don't have the heart to kill deer/elk/moose or anything of the sort. I know that probably sounds ridiculous to many people, considering the fact that I _will_ shoot a duck or goose. 

Thanks for the responses everyone! Duck will be on the menu!


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

My dogs LOVE duck...It has gotten really pricey though here..So they don't get it every week right now...


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

We had an AWESOME deal on cases of duck necks and frames earlier this year. We are talking under $.60 a pound even with transport costs. Needless to say I got 6 cases.







We still have bits of the first 4 cases left and another full case of frames and necks to go. My guys LOVE it. Next time we order I will skip the frames as to me the necks are the better overall value and I dont have to worry about all the extra fat in the frames. 

My guys love just about anything I give them but duck, rabbit and venison are tops on their lists.


----------



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

I do from late sep. to feb.







I never buy just get it myself, but thats only because I'd be out hunting anyway. I usually just keep the breasts for me and cut the rest into bits while I'm cleaning them. I have never fed raw though, I usually make like a mash type thing from the stewed duck and some wild rice, which I make in large batches and freeze then dole out as a suppliment to meals. When is stew up the duck i skim the fatty foam from the top, my boy loves the duck but it has a bit more fat than his usual meat suppliments.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

We feed duck in RAW patties made by Top Hand (made in Cranbrook, BC, Canada).


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

I feed Ground Duck Meat and Bone from Oma's Pride year round.
All of my dogs love it and the extra fat is great for the working dogs!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I feed the preprepared Primal Duck patties. They get them for snacks at night.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Last night, I just found duck for a reasonable price at the grocery store and bought all four they had in stock.


----------



## JanH (Jan 21, 2007)

This is timely as I came on here to ask a question for this very thing. 

For whole duck - do you just feed as is, pluck/skin it or ??? 

Have 13 to feed. :-( Losing them was tough enough (I was gone - other half taking care of them). 
I've heard of some just putting whole animals in - but wasn't sure on feathers and all. Let the dogs navigate it or?? Kinda don't want them seeing ducks = food but also don't want to thaw/pluck these guys either.


----------



## JanH (Jan 21, 2007)

So I'm taking it this is an off question? Everyone buys duck from the store to feed? :-(


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Not at all. Probably just no one around with an opinion. Here's mine. 

You could feed them whole, feathers and all. But I wouldn't. Your dogs will just end up making a mess with the whole ducks. And, I do think you run the risk of conditioning the dog to look at live fowl as food (as in eat your neighbors chickens). 

I think feeding them your game ducks is a great idea...but I would thaw them and then skin them. That will be easier than plucking.


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: JanHSo I'm taking it this is an off question? Everyone buys duck from the store to feed? :-(


I was buying duck from the store and still do when I find it cheap. However, I do have a contact for duck now, so will place an order with them...

And no I do not feed whole duck..


----------



## JanH (Jan 21, 2007)

ok ty. While there's no poultry with the neighbors I do have live ducks so prefer to not have them make that association. I know there's a couple of my dogs who would grab a live duck in a heartbeat given a chance thus the question. Mainly would be for the big dogs (GSD, redbone, 65# mutt) rather than the smaller ones.


----------

